# Job in Hongkong



## emanib (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello friends,

I got an offer from HK company... But the thing they say is the position being offered is LOCAL and NOT as an expat.... How does that make diff? Do we see any big differences in regards to benefits as an expat and local? and what are pros and cons of joining as a local person... They say they cannot even provide accomodation... 
And one more, I need dependent visa for my mom for which they are not ready to sponsor... If I wish to, how long would that take and is there anyway I can contact immigration depart directly? Please help...

Thanks...


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

You should try searching the web yourself it isn't hard to find their site.

Hong Kong Visas | Public Services | Immigration Department


----------



## Baggio (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't think it makes a difference and it's normal they can't provide accommodation regardless of whether you're local or expat (unless you're really high up in a company). 

Maybe you can tell us more about the industry and the nature of this job?


----------



## shiv1991 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yeah, can you please shed more light on the nature of your job?


----------



## rasskass (Jun 22, 2012)

i think a local contract will really affect your annual leave allowance, how many days per week and hours per day you work and other benefits like medical, housing etc

you will hate working 6 days a week and everyone else off on weekend. be careful and ask for all the details


----------



## Priya82 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi...i want to know what kind of a place is Hongkong to migrate ?


----------

